# Keeping extra PPE in the shop for visitors...



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Recently, LOML has started venturing out into the shop with me, and I have been very glad to have the PPE on hand (safety glasses, respirator, ear muffs etc...). I was drilling about 5 feet away from her for mounting a continuous hinge on a clam shell cabinet, when a piece of the drill bit broke off, and bounced off of her safety glasses...

Just a reminder for you guys out there. Keep extra PPE on hand to protect visitors to the shop, not just yourself!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

In case anyone doesn't know what PPE stands for:

Phase Partitioning Experiment
Packet Processing Engine
porcine pancreatic elastase
Pay Period Ending
Personal Protection Equipment
personnel protection equipment
Philosophy Politics And Economics
Power Processor Element
Premodulation Processor Equipment
Primative Procedure Entity
Property, Plant and Equipment
Packet Processing Element
palmar-plantar erythrodysaesthesia
palmar-plantar erythrodysesthesia
papular eruption
paralytic pontine exotropia
parapneumonic effusion
parapneumonic effusions
parapneumonic pleural effusions
PARK PLACE ENTERTAINMENT CORP.
PAVE PAWS East
Pay Per Event
Pegged Price Element
People, Places and Events
percentage of parasitized erythrocytes
Personal Protective Equipments
personnel program effectiveness
Personnel protective equipment
Photo Print Electronic
Plain Paper Entry
Plant Performance Evaluation
plasma protein extravasation
Politics, Philosophy and Economics
polyphenylene ether
porcine pancreatic elastase-1
porcine proliferative enteritis
Porcine proliferative enteropathy
porcine pulmonary edema
Post PC Era
Post Project Evaluation
posterior pelvic exenteration
postpartum endometritis
postpneumonectomy pulmonary edema
power plant electric
Power Plant Engineer
PowerPC Processing Element
Precise Parameter Estimation
Predictive Process Engineering
Premodulation Processing Equipment
Pre-mRNA processing enhancer
preparticipation evaluation
preparticipation examination
preparticipation physical examination
preproenkephalin
Primitive Procedure Entity
Priority Poverty Expenditure
probabilistic population estimation
probabilities of paternity exclusion
probability of Paternity Exclusion
Problem Program Efficiency
Problem Program Evaluator
Programmable Processing Element
project procurement exchange
protection equipment
protective equipment
push-pull effect

and, of course, the one he probably means:

Personal Protective Equipment


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

For starters, I would like to say that you have too much free time on you hands Paul.........:laughing:

Secondly, I agree with the extra PPE. I have always had extras including hearing and eye protection. Whenever Mrs Kenbo or the kidiots come into the shop, it is a requirement that they use it. Whenever my father comes into the shop, however, he refuses to wear it for some reason. I think it is the tough guy mentality where the thought process boils down to "hearing protection? I don't need no stinking hearing protection". I can't force a 68 year old man to wear the protection that I insist on. I offer it every time and every time he refuses and says that he doesn't need it because the noise doesn't bother him. :blink:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a hard and fast rule, 

If you want to be in MY shop, you have to wear protective equipment. I haven't had the opportunity to have to tell my Dad that yet, but I wouldn't hesitate... 

He had his rules for under his roof, I have mine... 

Funny thing is, when I was younger, getting myself established, it was my parents that encouraged me to set up the ground rules as it were for my own household to make it my own, so they made it far easier that way. And it makes things much easier for me, and LOML.


----------

